# Samsung 950 pro or Windows 10 / both issues ....



## neko77025 (Nov 8, 2015)

Well I went ahead and got A 950pro .. at the same time I figured I would give windows 10 A try.  System seems to lockup alot when trying to install stuff.   Was not sure if it was Win10, 950pro or Mobo issue.   

E.g.  Installing Creative Labs Software for Sound Blaster Zx .  System would lock up at 70% off progress bar.  Had A few more installs do the same thing (not all of them).  At that point I wanted to try drive on Win7.  
Booted up Parted Magic and S.erased my 2  Mushkin 2.5 SSD.  Was going to  S.erase the 950pro but Parted Magic did not show it.   Was also going too clone the 950pro to one of the 2.5s.   

Turned off System and installed my PX-G256M6e  into my 2nd M.2 slot ( its only sata3 but the px will work on it)  Changed boot order to boot off it and run my last install of win 7.   Went to Clone it over to the 950pro ... and it did the same thing.  Locked up at 99% (GRRRR) 

At this point ... I take the PX out and just install win7-64 to the 950pro / DL all the updates and get her up and running.   Have had Zero issues after last install.  Have ran benchmarks and a few copy test ect ect.

I assume their is multiple issues at work here, just wondering if anyone else is having issues like this....   I really wanted windows 10 up and running on this drive, but with fallout 4 coming out tomorrow ... I will just wait.

Motherboard BTW is Asrock z97 Extreme9 with newest bios 1.9 their 2nd Bios update for Nvme drives / M.2
The only issue I kind of see with it maybe being this board .. the M.2 PCIe x4 slot is right under the Main video card and have seen the 950pro thermal throttles in reviews ... 

Anyhow anyone else having woes like this or Have any Ideas I could try ...


----------



## Terentino (Nov 11, 2015)

That is strange. Got my 950 Pro 10 days ago and I had zero issues with it. No freeze, lockup or anything. 
Everything worked from day 1.

Try:
- use only the 950 Pro (Disconnect all other SSDs from the mainboard)
- if you have more RAM Dimms try removing one by one
- check settings in BIOS. Should not be set to AHCI (but than you would have not been able to install Windows) .
- Try a fresh install of Windows 10
- Try installing the drivers:
http://www.samsung.com/global/business/semiconductor/minisite/SSD/global/html/support/downloads.html



It should work 100% with Windows 10


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 24, 2015)

No problems here ether maybe try the drivers if you haven't already if your still getting problems try testing windows 10 on a non M.2 drive to see if your system is stable.


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 24, 2015)

Maybe read this:  http://www.tweaktown.com/news/48583/microsoft-pulls-windows-10-version-1511-downloads/index.html

So you need to use July release version and run the patches. From what I gather.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Nov 24, 2015)

jsfitz54 said:


> Maybe read this:  http://www.tweaktown.com/news/48583/microsoft-pulls-windows-10-version-1511-downloads/index.html
> 
> So you need to use July release version and run the patches. From what I gather.



When i installed my 950 Pro i installed build 1511 build 10586 as i got the esd when i updated to the latest insiders build, as I'm apart of the fast ring, but saying this i know other people that run 240 of windows 10 on this same drive with no problems.


----------



## neko77025 (Nov 24, 2015)

I Have tried so many ways to install windows 10 .... cant get it too work,  When I try clean install with ISO.... it does not take my CD key and I have called them.  They just say (in very broken English )  I have to do the upgrade threw windows 7... however that never works ... always gets stuck at 25%.  I have read many reasons why this happens ... 1) you have more then one Disk drive (SSDs / HDs), alot of USB stuff installed.   I have removed everything other then the most basic hardware and still cant get past A 25% install.

I have now cloned my Drive to A 2.5 SSD and will try to upgrade to windows 10 on that with the m.2 drive removed .... if that works I will then clone it to the m.2 and hope it works .


----------



## jsfitz54 (Nov 25, 2015)

Try looking at this: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-10-10586-issues.217817/


----------

